# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. منتدى البوكسات الأصلية Original Boxes قسم منتجات SARAS BOXES HWK تحديثات :  تحديث ملفات التورنادو بتاريخ 23/12/2013

## mohamed73

*23 dec 2013 hwk ini* 
HELLO  
To use this file, overwrite the existing file (DCTxBB5.tip) located in either:- 
x:\Program Files\Nokia\Phoenix or
x:\Program Files\SarasSoft\UFS\UFS_DCTxBB5  *NOTE:  This file adds updated language file info for the models listed, it does NOT add new models to the DCTxBB5 list.*  
ATTACHED IS THE LATEST INI FOR HWK USERS. NEW LANGUAGE DESCRIPTION FOR THE FOLLOWING MODELS ADDED: 
RM-949 Nokia 208 DS
RM-947 Nokia ASHA 503
RM-950 Nokia 208
RM-957 Nokia 208 
NEW MODELS ADDED: 
RM-937 Nokia LUMIA 1520
RM-938 Nokia LUMIA 1520
RM-939 Nokia LUMIA 1520
RM-940 Nokia LUMIA 1520
RM-941 Nokia LUMIA 625
RM-942 Nokia LUMIA 625
RM-943 Nokia LUMIA 625
RM-955 Nokia LUMIA 925T
RM-956 Nokia 208 DS
RM-958 Nokia ASHA 503
RM-959 Nokia ASHA 503
RM-961 Nokia 107
RM-962 Nokia 106
RM-963 Nokia 106
RM-972 Nokia ASHA 500
RM-973 Nokia ASHA 500
RM-994 Nokia LUMIA 1320
RM-995 Nokia LUMIA 1320
RM-996 Nokia LUMIA 1320
RM-998 Nokia LUMIA 525 
MERRY CHRISTMAS AND HAPPY NEW YEAR. 
HAVE A NICE DAY.

----------


## راشدمحمد

بارك الله فيك

----------


## spayci

merci

----------


## jamaltda

بارك الله فيك

----------

